# Snowbear Reverse Plowing



## dougiu (Nov 9, 2009)

I recently bought and installed an 82" Snowbear plow. I have nevered plowed.

What is the reason that Snowbears are no good at reverse plowing?
Not enough weight? Not designed for that purpose?

I wondered if I either add a little weight (maybe 50-100 lbs) to the blade that it would help or maybe add a second scraper to the back edge.

As I said, this is my first plowing season and I was just wondered if there were any changes / improvements that I might try before the snow starts falling.

Thanks, Doug


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have ner used one but I think they don't back drag good becouse they are to light.


----------



## kylejohn (Aug 29, 2009)

i put a 82 x 6x 1/2" cutting blade, it weighs 75lbs alone


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I put a T10 1/2 inch cutting edge on my it helped in light snow but heavy wet snow it still didn't do much, it would ride right up over the snow. I was still a great pusher. But I finally got a full angle plow and no longer have to jump out and angle the plow  thank god


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Same here, I would backdrag with my snowbear and it would ride up over the snow no matter how many times I tried at the same spot. I thought it was the balls for pushing, but started getting annoyed with the angling in the middle of snow storms, then the winches started failing left and right, then the brackets bent, etc. I got my fisher for less than the snowbear, sold my snowbear for $500 after 3 seasons,and haven't looked back.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The back drag edge would be most effective. It needs to have enough angle on it so when pulling the plow backwards the snow forces the blade down.


----------

